# Losing angle cylinder pressure?



## Zombee (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, here's the deal:
I've plowed for years, but haven't owned and operated a plow in almost 10. I have one of those really tough driveways, and everyone in town refuses to touch it, so I went out and bought a rat '87 GMC with a 7 1/2 foot Fisher plow (Speedcast) for $1000. $1500 later, the truck is road worthy, and become one of my favorite vehicles. So here I am fired up during the first snow storm in NH since I've had the truck, but I notice a few things.
1. The plow angles all the way to the right, but only halfway or so to the left.
2. While I'm pushing a straight middle run, almost to the point where I'd be starting to bring the blade up, it will actually angle to on side or the other.
Is any of this common? Anyone else run into this before?


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

I had an older unimount western that angled all by itself when plowing, and it would not stay straight while driving down the road with the blade up.
This setup had 2 relief valves that were simple to adjust.
The relief valves allow the cylinders to retract when you hit a solid object on one side of the blade so that pressures didn't build up and blow seals or hoses.
Check your manual.
Also if your blade doesn't angle all the way to the left you may have some debris in the valve. (causing the problem)


----------

